# Kentucky Fried Chicken commercial - 1969



## Blue Tick (Oct 22, 2008)

[video=youtube;pwURoueDzFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwURoueDzFo[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 22, 2008)

[video=youtube;LrRXWhwHxjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrRXWhwHxjo&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;5_HwNsHDLhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_HwNsHDLhg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 22, 2008)

[video=youtube;Vpfpb7WNeOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vpfpb7WNeOA[/video]


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, those bring back memories. Does anyone know who sang the back up on the 1969 commercial? It sounds like the folk singer Winn Strack.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 23, 2008)

You should have issued a flashback warning in the title. I just about got mental / emotional whiplash!


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Nov 19, 2008)

I wasn't born yet. lol


----------

